# Drill Press Vise Adapter Plate



## Buffalo20 (Jun 14, 2017)

I mentioned this plate in the Franken-Drill thread and decided to show it also. Its a 1/2" plate with a series of 1/2"-13 tapped holes and (4) 5/8" slots. Using t-nuts and studs in the drill press (DP) table, going through the slots and the vise (8" Palmgren), using some of the threaded holes, the vise is bolted to the plate, using studs and flange nuts. this allow the plate to slide all over the DP table and the vise to slide all over the plate, allowing it to be locked down, securely, anywhere.


1 - vise in
2 - vise out
3 - the plate


----------



## RandyM (Jun 15, 2017)

Great idea. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jun 15, 2017)

I like that idea! Now I just need to find a drill press with that style table.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 15, 2017)

Dandy!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 15, 2017)

I forget the name , there use to be an adjustable table you could buy with handles that released the top part to move all ways on itself when you let go it locked where ever you stopped. I think it floated on air or hydraulic. 
I'd love having one on mine but YA just don't see them anymore.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a plate on every drill press I have. With what I do for work and other shop projects, I drill (and thread) a lot holes, I like the solid mounting points and I never want to break another wrist again.


----------



## hman (Jun 16, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> I forget the name , there use to be an adjustable table you could buy with handles that released the top part to move all ways on itself when you let go it locked where ever you stopped. I think it floated on air or hydraulic.
> I'd love having one on mine but YA just don't see them anymore.


I built a rose engine for a wood turner friend in 2009.  Pictures I saw of these MDF homebrew/kit machines all showed the tool positioners awkwardly clamped to the table with C-clamps or similar.  

I'd just recently "discovered" Magswitch "MagJigs" - more-or-less circular on-off magnets, similar to those on indicator bases.  Screwed a piece of 10 gauge steel on top of the table and mounted four MagJig 150s (40mm) to the base of a (thoroughly cleaned up and repainted) X-Y slide.  The arrangement allowed very easy repositioning and a very secure holding of the slide.

I can imagine adapting this idea to a drill press vise/positioner.
http://magswitch.com.au
https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magswitch
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/magswitch-magjig-150-switchable-magnet


----------

